# VW's retarded auto-volume is there a fix>???



## Emagdnim082 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone know how I can remove the auto volume feature on my 08 Jetta. I have the 6 disc in dash premium sound system. Each time I correct the audio for bass or anything it lowers my volume down then will jump up and so on. 


_Modified by Emagdnim082 at 7:01 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: VW's retarded auto-volume is there a fix>??? (Emagdnim082)*

There's an "Off" setting for the auto-volume in the set-up mode of the radio. Press and hold the round tune button until you enter the set-up mode.


----------



## Emagdnim082 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: VW's retarded auto-volume is there a fix>??? (SMkVGTI)*

I know about the speed-volume settings mine are off. What I am wondering is when I turn it up to blast a song it will level my volume lower and do a roller coaster. I am guessing it is built in protection to save the speakers? The only way I have been able to combat it is turn the volume knob back and forth and it will keep the volume and not override it. Does anyone know how I can disable this safety like feature?


----------

